# TUG Perm Swap



## mas (Jan 26, 2007)

FYI:

I will be on vacation for the next two weeks in sunny Florida (1/27-2/10) Any new postings to the Perm Swap page will be delayed until I return.

Thanks.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 26, 2007)

Have a great trip !!!


----------

